# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  :: لینک های مربوط به PHP و MySQL ::

## oxygenws

با همکاری دوستان به روز خواهد شد.
لطفا برای موضوعات (category) این بخش هم پیشنهاد بدید.

*سایت های فارسی*
http://iranphp.net/
http://www.dev.ir/articles/list.asp?cat=php

*سایت های رسمی*
http://php.net/
http://zend.com/

*مقالات انگلیسی:
*http://www.developertutorials.com/tutorials-list/php
http://www.phpit.net/article

*تکه کد
*www.phpclasses.org
*
سایت های متفرقه*
http://www.devshed.com/c/b/PHP/
http://phpmag.ne/


_همکاران این بخش_
houtanal
armin390

----------


## skh_med

می شه ما هم انجا لینک بزاریم یا مال مدیران هست ؟

----------


## oxygenws

بله قربان، مسلما تمامی دوستان هم می تونند لینک بذارند، بعدا پست های دوستان حذف خواهد شد و لینک هایی که گذاشتند، در بالا قرار خواهد گرفت. (و البته اسمشون هم اضافه خواهد شد)

----------


## armin390

http://www.acunetix.com/websitesecurity/articles.htm

----------


## cybercoder

http://dn.codegear.com/php

----------


## cybercoder

DELPHI 4 PHP Trial
http://www.codegear.com/downloads/free/delphiphp

----------


## cybercoder

CodeCharge Studio 3.1

http://www.yessoftware.com/products/...p?product_id=1

----------


## amirhosein

کار با کتابخانه های معروف نوشته شده با PHP :
http://pear.php.net/
http://smarty.php.net/

----------


## cybercoder

وبلاگ شخصی زیو سوراسکی 
http://suraski.net/blog/

----------


## cybercoder

باگ های ماه
http://www.php-security.org/

----------


## cybercoder

لیست بعضی از Framework های PHP و Ajax 
http://ajaxpatterns.org/PHP_Ajax_Frameworks

----------


## oxygenws

جالبه که برخی مطالب من هم تو این کتابه هست!!! از کی اجازه گرفته شده؟؟ :)

این عبارت در کتاب شما نوشته شده:
«استفاده از مطالب آن در هر شکل بلامانع است، ضمن اینکه صحیح بودن مطالب آن تضمین نمی شود.»
شما که مقالات رو از جایی برداشتید و هر کدوم لایسنس خودشون رو دارند، چه طور برای خوانندگان استفاده «به هر شکل» رو مجاز دونستید؟؟

پست شما موقتا حذف می شود، تا به این سوالات پاسخ بدید.

----------


## musiox

ویکی امنیت php

----------


## cybercoder

یک کتاب مجانی 
http://www.computer-books.us/php_2.php

----------


## cybercoder

Managing PHP, Managing PHP Performance
http://ilia.ws/files/phpworks_performance.pdf

----------


## Parsisoft

انجمن تخصصی برنامه نویسان PHP

----------


## cybercoder

Cakephp : from novice to professional
http://www.apress.com/book/view/1430209771

----------


## yaqubian

دوست عزیز
شما باید تو قسمت زیر اعلان ها، روی ایجاد مبحث جدید کلیک کنید و یه موضوع رو جهت بحث و بررسی مطرح کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## serojjamali

اینم چند تا  
ebook آموزش php
http://developercenter.ir/download/PHP_farsi_Ebook.zip

http://soltany.persiangig.ir/book/php.zip
http://rightclick.ir/downloads/php_learning_1387_zip

----------


## payamsalami

سایت dev.ir خیلی وقته که بسته شده 
اگه لینک ها رو قبلا از گذاشتن امتحان کنید بد نیست

----------


## hoja06101001

انجمن فارسی php forum.iranphp.org

بهترین انجمنی هست که من تا حالا در مورد php دیدم . درسته که اول کارش هست ولی افراد متخصصی تو این انجمن هستن من که جواب تمام سوالاتم رو که نگرفته بودم داخل این انجمن مطرح کردم .

----------


## Yousha

http://www.askapache.com

http://www.devnetwork.net

http://www.phpfreaks.com

http://www.weberforums.com

http://www.phpbuilder.com

http://www.talkphp.com

http://www.phpdeveloper.org

http://www.phpkitchen.com

http://www.handyphp.com

http://www.phpfreaks.com

http://www.phpsec.org

http://www.modsecurity.org

http://www.shiflett.org

http://www.pecl.php.net

http://www.phpsimple.net

http://www.faqts.com/knowledge_base/index.phtml/fid/52

_شاید بعضی از Link ها تکراری باشند._

----------


## Yousha

> بابا همه یا لوری می گن یا ترکی بعضی ها هم لینک های خراب می دن


http://www.tizag.com/mysqlTutorial/
http://www.w3schools.com/php/default.asp

----------


## meysamm

وب فوکاس - آموزش برنامه نویسی وب - طراحی وب

آموزش php
آموزش SQL

----------


## binyaz2003

اين وبسايت وسيله اي جهت باز نمودن ديد  افراد به اين حقيقت است که هر قطعه کد کوچکي در PHP  با يک سرعت اجرا نميشود.
http://www.phpbench.com/

----------


## ravand

http://blog.monavarian.ir
آموزش php
ajaks


http://www.tizag.com/
آموزش php


http://www.m-jahangir.blogfa.com/
آموزش طراحي سايت 
asp,net
php


http://www.webnevis.net/
آموزش php

سايت گروه php
www.phpgroup.ir


برنامه نويسي
www.barnamenevisi.blogsky.com

----------


## jalaladdin

لطفا کتاب خوبی در مورد آموزش php6معرفی کنید

----------


## pasak.org

دانلود  سورس برنامه و  آموزش هاي php در پاساک

http://pasak.org/search.php?group=20

----------


## ravand

اين دو تا لينك آموزش تصويري php و mysql است كه يكي از بچه ها توي همين سايت گذاشته بود به نظرم بهتره اينجا باشه :
آموزش تصویری PHP و MySQL

http://vatandownload.com/2010/12/-ph...anced-2010.php
حجم:658 مگابایت
http://vatandownload.com/2010/12/-te...-and-mysql.php 
922  مگابایت

----------


## Farshid007

:لبخند گشاده!: https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay.php?30-PHP

----------

